
Ask HN: Looking for a specific website about physics - jiehong
Some months ago, I found a website about physics, and I didn&#x27;t bookmark it at the time, and now I am unable to find it.<p>Sadly, I don&#x27;t remember its name.<p>I hope someone might know that website, so let me describe what I remember of it:<p><pre><code>  - It had an old style (like from the 90s&#x2F;2000s);
  - It had an orange&#x2F;brown background;
  - It had some sorts of tables, with different parts (momentum conservation, energy conservation, etc.);
  - It might have pros and cons of each (not sure);
</code></pre>
That&#x27;s about it.<p>If you think you recognise this website, please share its url :)
======
pizza
HyperPhysics?

[http://hyperphysics.phy-
astr.gsu.edu/hbase/hframe.html](http://hyperphysics.phy-
astr.gsu.edu/hbase/hframe.html)

~~~
jiehong
Yes!

Thank you very much!

